# Too quiet !



## on_the_fly (Nov 30, 2005)

Come on people you all still in bed ?


Its way too quiet in here ! Liven it up a bit !


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 30, 2005)

*starts singing bob marley*


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 30, 2005)

Where are the Brizzol crew today ?



DJbs is not around so you all go quiet...entertain me @ work please


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm here - just eaten a "Carribean Pasty" so best we leave the window open   

.


----------



## Jografer (Nov 30, 2005)

We can always start talking about BIMC, usually livens up the mods......


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes lets BIM always gets their attention...



YOU START


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2005)

Jografer said:
			
		

> We can always start talking about BIMC, usually livens up the mods......


...and makes some of us feel like logging off - it isn't as if there are that many B&SW people that we can afford in-fighting


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 30, 2005)

whatsa bim?


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 30, 2005)

as you were...


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 30, 2005)

Bim Sherman?


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 30, 2005)

couldn't eat a whole one?


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 30, 2005)

Swinging The BIM...

The act of swinging a millstone from one's testicles.


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 30, 2005)

Someone has to expand on the comparison of swinging a millstone from your testicles and the recent history of BIM, come on people, I'm making it oh so easy for you


----------



## Iam (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm around, mostly at my desk breaking brand new PCs.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 30, 2005)

bim/ban, etc...


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 30, 2005)

Iam said:
			
		

> I'm around, mostly at my desk breaking brand new PCs.



Respect.


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 30, 2005)

Iam ...as im more than likely out of work in new year, got any jobs breaking pcs/macs


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 30, 2005)

There is no such thing as a "Carribean Pasty"


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2005)

Iam said:
			
		

> I'm around, mostly at my desk breaking brand new PCs.


I'm busy "upgrading" some junior academic staff to the dizzy heights of Pentium3/256MB so I can finally send their Pentium1s off to landfill.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2005)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> There is no such thing as a "Carribean Pasty"


This one had blackeye beans in it and was quite spicy   
Soulfood in a convenient flaky pastry shell


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Someone has to expand on the comparison of swinging a millstone from your testicles and the recent history of BIM, come on people, I'm making it oh so easy for you


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 30, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

>




MORE LIKE


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 30, 2005)

bim breakers?


http://tabmok99.mortalkombatonline.com/liukanffatality.gif


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 30, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> MORE LIKE



I LIKE IT!

That's got to have at least a treble meaning to it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I LIKE IT!
> 
> That's got to have at least a treble meaning to it.


I know what, let's go drop some rocks on a train - I'm sure that'll make them take note


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 30, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I know what, let's go drop some rocks on a train - I'm sure that'll make them take note



Already been done Gentlegreen. Were'nt you paying attention?


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 30, 2005)

Deja-vu ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2005)

Word association thread is in the general forum --->


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 30, 2005)

Iam said:
			
		

> I'm around, mostly at my desk breaking brand new PCs.



I hope you're desk doesn't look out over any railway tracks? Given the nature of this derailed thread you are making yourself look very, very suspicious.


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 30, 2005)

he always looks like that its the bristol way


----------



## Cakes (Nov 30, 2005)

I'd say it's a Sadly Broke thing actually.


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 30, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> DJbs is not around so you all go quiet...



Yes, that's the reason.


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 30, 2005)

true i work at sadly broke and i dont feel normal til im back in bristol


----------



## Iam (Nov 30, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Iam ...as im more than likely out of work in new year, got any jobs breaking pcs/macs



I'm afraid not, mate - I'm not that responsible that they give me any say in things like hiring.

If I do hear of anything (I still get loads of agency calls everyday), I'll let you know, mate.




			
				munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I hope you're desk doesn't look out over any railway tracks? Given the nature of this derailed thread you are making yourself look very, very suspicious.



Actually, now you come to mention it...

*looks at out Filton Station*

No bridges nearby, though.




			
				Cakes said:
			
		

> I'd say it's a Sadly Broke thing actually.



I think it's probably a Salford shifty thing, actually. The local bad lads by the chippie all take the mickey out of my hair...

 

*shifty*


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 30, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yes, that's the reason.


innit


----------

